# MINIaturization



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

MINI Moke










MINI Speedster





































MINI Hunter










Source : Autobild.

PS : All images are CGI


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I would consider replacing my Touring with a MINI Traveler. But no fake wood, please.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniCooper (Nov 6, 2004)

The Mini speedster with the hard roof is like the Broadspeed Mini GT Coupé, only 28 were built, most going to spain.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

MiniCooper said:


> The Mini speedster with the hard roof is like the Broadspeed Mini GT Coupé, only 28 were built, most going to spain.


:hi:

I like your username!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Those are kinda cool actually :thumbup:


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

The Mini Speedster looks so much better than the Mini Convertible.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Toast said:


> The Mini Speedster looks so much better than the Mini Convertible.


I totally agree


----------



## mrbmwrob (Nov 8, 2004)

Defiently not Huckfeldts best


----------



## MiniCooper (Nov 6, 2004)

wingspan said:


> :hi:
> 
> I like your username!


Thanks!!


----------

